# 2 Male Ferrets for adoption, Birmingham



## Skep93 (Apr 10, 2010)

For those of you that replied to my last thread regarding a rescued hamster, you'll know about our brain-dead neighbors. This time it's Ferrets . We simply CANNOT keep these, so we need to re-home them.

Contact details: [email protected]
Location: Birmingham
Number of groups: 1 
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Ferret, not sure about breed or variety.
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx. 1-2 years
Neutered: Don't know, can find out.
Reason for rehoming: Bad care and neighbors "bored" with them. 
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Yes, within reason.

Please reply ASAP as we do not have room to house them even temporarily, so we have to leave them in the hands of the neighbors until we find a new home for them. :frown:


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2010)

If they are not neutered they will most likely fight in the breeding season (coming up now) even if they are brothers. What are their colours/markings?


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

have you tried chaz ferret rescue they may be able to take them 
as for leah 
Chaz ferret rescue - Home


----------

